# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Подключение к Hyper-V 2012 core

## clash77

Вопрос не как подключиться к Hyper-V core которая не в домене через консоль mmc 
Ввести в домен нет возможности, так как домен сам будет позже поднят на этой вертуалке как и все другие машины. 

Подскажите, а что через PowerShell плохо дружу))) 

Или если какой  инструмент для работы с вертуалками на Hyper-V 2012 core 
как mmc

----------

